# Huskee or Brave log splitter purchase?



## trek5900 (Nov 6, 2008)

After searching AS I have decide to buy either a Huskee (Speeco) or Brave 22 ton log splitter. The Brave is about $100 more than the Huskee in my area, which is southwestern Indiana. The Brave dealer is closer than the Huskee dealer. I looked at the Brave today and will look at the Huskee tomorrow. Your opinions and input will be appreciated.


Like most of you I am an average homeowner addicted to wood cutting. 
I will only be using the log splitter for my own personel use.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## whiting-5 (Nov 6, 2008)

i have a husky 35 ton that i love with the exception of the briggs and stratt engine never have liked briggs im a honda man never can get a easy starting briggs that and the pull handle is way to small for 12.5 hp engine and gloves on i made mine bigger. other than that it is well constructed and heavy duty.


----------



## John D (Nov 6, 2008)

A friend has a 35 ton huskee,w 12.5 vertical shaft briggs.Its a nice splitter,does the job well,its 3 yrs old,and it gets run quite a bit,many ppl use it,the only thing thats happened is the one plastic fender got broke from a falling peice of wood.


----------



## biggen0_8 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a Brave 22 ton, my buddy has a Huskee 35 ton (or something close to that) I can split 99% of everything he does. I think Brave rates there splitters closer to actual than Huskee does. I think the Braves are a little better built also. The last time I looked, there was a Brave for sale in the firewood equipment section of the Trading Post section here on AS, it is located here in Indiana somewhere.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 6, 2008)

The Brave splitters I've personally seen look to be of higher quality than my Speeco(Huskee) 35t model.


----------



## Geez (Nov 6, 2008)

whiting-5 said:


> i have a husky 35 ton that i love with the exception of the briggs and stratt engine never have liked briggs im a honda man never can get a easy starting briggs that and the pull handle is way to small for 12.5 hp engine and gloves on i made mine bigger. other than that it is well constructed and heavy duty.



I've got a Huskee 22 ton and have been very satisfied. I've got the 6.5 hp B&S and it starts first pull every time.


----------



## danrclem (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a Huskee 22 ton also. I've had it for several years and I really like it. The only problems that I have had was one engine mount bolt loosened up and a couple years ago the float stuck in the carb. Both were easy fixes. If I had to do it all over again I'd probably buy a bigger Huskee. It splits just about anything I want it to but there are rounds that it does have a little trouble with.

If my B&S is cold it usually takes about three pulls to start it. That's even if it's been sitting for nine months. The B&S runs good and a tank of gas will split a lot of wood.


----------



## cjnspecial (Nov 6, 2008)

My grandpa has a old brave and it's built like a brick ####house. I think they are made by the same people as Iron and Oak.


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 7, 2008)

My Iron and Oak (Brave Products) will be around a looooooooooong time.
Quality stuff.


----------



## triptester (Nov 7, 2008)

The Brave 22 ton splitters come in 2 models VH0622 and SR0622. The VH0622 has a tubular beam , larger fluid capacity, horizontal engine, and sturdier appearing.

The Huskee/Speeco splitters have been good in the past but the newer versions are going to less costly, lower quality, components to stay competitive in the residential market.

The best thing to do when looking at a splitter is stand by it as if you are using it to see how it fits you for height, control location, is it stable, can wood fall on engine or fenders, which way does the exhaust blow.

Beware of marketing BS tonnage
Actual max. tonnage at 3000 psi,
4"bore =18.8 tons
4.5"bore =23.8 tons
5"bore =29.4 tons

Because of possible lawsuits factory reliefs are set 250-750 psi lower.


----------



## chadincolo (Nov 11, 2008)

triptester said:


> Beware of marketing BS tonnage
> Actual max. tonnage at 3000 psi,
> 4"bore =18.8 tons
> 4.5"bore =23.8 tons
> ...



Interesting, wonder where you got your information. The valves are spec'd out at either 3100 PSI or 3400 PSI for most of the log splitter manufacturers, which puts the tonnage ratings pretty close to actual from most of the makers. Have you run a pressure gauge on many of the splitters? Which ones and what were the actual readings?


----------



## trek5900 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Follow up to Brave vs. Speeco log splitter purchase.*

Thanks to all who provided input. I appreciate it. 

I got the Brave 22 ton log splitter. I went with it even though it was a few dollars more than the Speeco. My reasoning was that it is made by the same people who make Iron and Oak; the dealer was closer than the Speeco dealer.
One of my friends has had a Brave for several years and has not had problems with it.
After a few hours of splitting wood here is what I like: 
Not sorry I got a 22 ton. It has split everything I have put on it or under it. Serratted piece on heel keeps wood from slipping off. Well made. 5.5 horse power motor is quite. It does have a Prince valve and a Haldex Barnes pump.
I have not noticed any flex for not having a full I beam.

Here is what i dislike: Low end Briggs engine. I had to put tubes in the tires to keep them inflated. The splitter does not have a full I beam. I don't think I will not be able to replace the cyclinder easily. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## biggen0_8 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know what you decided, often these types of posts drift into the great unknown. Hope you like your new splitter, I've never had trouble with the tires going flat on mine. My Briggs has held up well, accept for when it got backed over by a truck.


----------



## triptester (Nov 12, 2008)

chadincolo said:


> Interesting, wonder where you got your information. The valves are spec'd out at either 3100 PSI or 3400 PSI for most of the log splitter manufacturers, which puts the tonnage ratings pretty close to actual from most of the makers. Have you run a pressure gauge on many of the splitters? Which ones and what were the actual readings?



The valves may have high ratings as well as hydraulic hoses that exceed 3000 psi but the hydraulic cylinders are rated for only 2500 or 3000 psi. Hydraulic cylinders are made that exceed 3000 psi ratings but the cost 2 to 3 times as much. The 2-stage pumps used on splitters are also rated 3000 psi max.

If a manufacturer sets max. pressure above the rating of the weakest component, lawyers see dollar $$$$$$$.


----------



## stihl only (Nov 12, 2008)

Just thought I would throw this in for those that care. Brave is a division of Iron & Oak and at least as of last year, the product was USA made. Husky = Speeco = comes in a sea container from China.........


----------



## chadincolo (Jan 19, 2009)

triptester said:


> The valves may have high ratings as well as hydraulic hoses that exceed 3000 psi but the hydraulic cylinders are rated for only 2500 or 3000 psi. Hydraulic cylinders are made that exceed 3000 psi ratings but the cost 2 to 3 times as much. The 2-stage pumps used on splitters are also rated 3000 psi max.
> 
> If a manufacturer sets max. pressure above the rating of the weakest component, lawyers see dollar $$$$$$$.



It's been implied here that you know what the valves, pumps, and other components are rated for. I'm here to tell you as one of the engineers responsible for the design of the SpeeCo (and Huskee) splitters that there are some false statements in your post.

The relief pressure on the valves are set at 3100-3200 or 3400-3500 PSI (depending on model). The hoses, tubes, and cylinders are rated appropriately. The pumps that we use are rated for use at 3500 PSI. We have tested these components to failure, and as a company and I personally will attest to the fact that these components are safe to use as designed and assembled.



stihl only said:


> Just thought I would throw this in for those that care. Brave is a division of Iron & Oak and at least as of last year, the product was USA made. Husky = Speeco = comes in a sea container from China.........



Huskee does equal SpeeCo. SpeeCo means engineered in Golden Colorado, components built in China, Korea, the United States, and any other place the economics dictate. Some of the subcomponents (pumps from Haldex and MTE, valves from Energy, engines) are purchased to our specifications. Parts are brought into out facility in Golden Colorado, QC inspected, and assembled into crates to be sent out.

I am not sure if Iron and Oak is fully built in the USA, I do know they make good product. One other major log splitter seller who's new line of splitters is mentioned here often are made and assembled complete overseas.

Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to clear up some misconceptions that have been floated around.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 20, 2009)

I would advise you to buy the machine where you would get the better service and convenience of location. A $100 shouldn't be the deciding factor.


----------



## Engineeredlawns (Jan 20, 2009)

I just purchased a Huskee 22 ton last week. Had two hoses leeking because there was not any teflon tape in the threads. TSC fixed that problem. Other than that minor problem, it works great. Split about 2 cords so far and it has split everything. ENgine starts right up. My question is that it seems like the filter is on the hight presure side, should it be on the return line?


----------



## John D (Jan 20, 2009)

Engineeredlawns said:


> I just purchased a Huskee 22 ton last week. Had two hoses leeking because there was not any teflon tape in the threads. TSC fixed that problem. Other than that minor problem, it works great. Split about 2 cords so far and it has split everything. ENgine starts right up. My question is that it seems like the filter is on the hight presure side, should it be on the return line?



Just my guess,If the filter was on the pressure side,it would have exploded the first time you hit a knot in the wood,and the pump shifted into low gear,heck it may have blown before that,most filters ballon at 200-300psi/


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 20, 2009)

trek5900 said:


> Thanks to all who provided input. I appreciate it.
> 
> I got the Brave 22 ton log splitter. I went with it even though it was a few dollars more than the Speeco. My reasoning was that it is made by the same people who make Iron and Oak; the dealer was closer than the Speeco dealer.
> One of my friends has had a Brave for several years and has not had problems with it.
> ...



Good choice Trek,

I was gonna tell you that the Brave is a sister company too Iron and Oak and are a really well built unit. I wouldn't worry about the lack of the full I beam either. You're really gonna like your choice I think. I have a splitter that doesn't have the full length beam too and haven't noticed any differnce except that it's lighter and easier too move around (by hand). Mine is a 20 ton with 5hp and the tecumseh engine has been flawless (5 years) and has never needed more than 2 pulls too get running. Mine has split everything I've thrown at it too uncluding rock maple rounds the size of truck tires. Good Luck.


----------



## whiting-5 (Jan 20, 2009)

my huskee 35 ton update .... i am pleased with the overall construction of unit im still not a fan of the briggs engine my biggest complaint is that it is just to big of engine for pull start when cold ive changed the oil to thinner oil changed the hyd. fluid to dex3 while these have helped it is not a cure ive just replaced the pull start assy for the second time since i bought it new they just dont hold up! the little plastic pawls that flip out when you pull it seem to be the weak link.they appear to be the same size as smaller engines .i talked to the largest briggs dealer in chattanooga he really did not have anything positive to say about that starter assy. it is also used on the snapper mowers he sells and he has to keep alot of these assys.in stock.he said make sure you pull it 4-5 times easy before you try to start it this may help i did this and the only thing that happened is i sprained two fingers when the little handle was ripped from my fingers when it hit compression stroke cut off handle again and put my jumbo size one back on. ive thought of buying the same engine in a electric start model TSC. has them for just under 500.00$ but just cant justify it i will be buying a super splitter this spring and just use the 35 ton for splitting my large hickory and oak rounds down.

while at tractor supply the other night i looked at the 35 ton model boy have they changed the design it now has a horizontal engine instead of the vertical engine and the way it was setup it looked like crap lots of fittings and clamps that looked like a leak waiting to happen. plus the price was about 250.00 higher than i paid two years ago. if i was buying a hyd. splitter now with the knowledge i know from using a splitter and the info i recived from this site the huskee would not be in my final 3 !!! it just looks like anyother big box store splitter.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Sep 3, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, But I just bought a used Brave Splitter. Having never seen one, I took a chance and listened to all the things the seller said it currently has. I believe he has modified it from original in several areas. but time will tell me if he did a proper job of everything. Here is a picture of it. It has a 6.5 Hp Honda motor instead of a Briggs. He said he put an 11 GPM pump on it and it almost looks like a different ram than the original. I am guessing this is a VH 0626 but y'all can tell me differently if you see telltale signs. He also said he relocated the lever to the other side away from the heat of the engine.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## sb47 (Sep 3, 2019)

I had a husky 22 ton and it was an ok home owner grade splitter but I had to look up the Brave 22 ton brand so I could see what it looked like. The Brave brand looks very cheaply made and came with a 2,299 dollar price tag. 
Neather one will stack up to the Countyline 40 ton unit from TS I bought over a year ago. The Countyline 40 I have now is hands down better then the ones your looking at and is 1.1900 dollars and comes with a Koaler motor that is hands down better then the BS that my old Husky had. When you step up to the 40 ton unit, everything is bigger and better. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-40-ton-log-splitter?cm_vc=-10005

Watch this video


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks SB47. I wound up buying the used Brave in the picture above. It is far from cheaply made and for the price I paid, the former owner already put a bigger and stronger cylinder on it. In addition, he swapped in this 6.5 HP Honda Motor and the initial test splitting I did was on a 30+ inch round of Maple. It ate through it wonderfully. For the money I spent, I will get my splitting money's worth out of this puppy.

That 40 HP County Line looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## sb47 (Sep 3, 2019)

Theres a few things I like about this home made splitter.
I like the crane set up and the box wedge with automatic log return.


----------

